# Fireball and cinnamon sauce



## negolien (Apr 12, 2022)

Hey all,

Susie had a cool recipe for ribs. Thought some of you might be interested in the sauce and rib recipe.


Ingredients for Fireball Ribs Glaze​These ribs get a double dose of Fireball peach goodness (from a braise followed by a sticky glaze), but the real shining star is the glaze.


*1 sliced peach*
*3/4 cup Fireball Cinnamon Whiskey*
*1/2 cup peach preserves*
*1/4 cup brown sugar*
*1/4 cup ketchup*
*4 teaspoons Sweet Rub*
*4 teaspoons apple cider vinegar*
*1 teaspoon vinegar*
 To make the glaze, bring all ingredients to a boil in a medium saucepan. Reduce the heat to a simmer and cook for 20 minutes. The sauce should thicken up a bit to a liquidy glaze consistency.








How to Make Fireball Peach Smoked Ribs​These ribs take a little bit of time and effort, but the final result is totally worth it! Here’s how to make Fireball peach smoked ribs (for more detailed instructions, scroll to the bottom of this post). Think of these ribs in 5 steps and you’re good to go.


*SMOKE.*Prep the ribs by removing the membrane and seasoning with Sweet Rub. With your smoker preheated to 225 degrees F with a fruit wood, smoke the ribs for 3 hours directly on the grill grates.
*BRAISE.*Lay out two large sheets of heavy-duty aluminum foil. Place butter, brown sugar, chopped peaches, and cinnamon on the foil. Remove the ribs from the smoker and place them meat side down onto the ingredients. Fold up the edges to create a foil boat. Add peach preserves, ketchup, Sweet Rub, apple cider vinegar, vinegar, and Fireball whiskey to the ribs and tightly seal the foil. Place the ribs back on the smoker and smoke for 1-2 hours.
*GLAZE.*Remove the ribs from the braise and place them back on the smoker. Brush with glaze and top with sliced peaches. Smoke for a final 30 minutes or until the sauce is set.
*REST.*Take the ribs off the smoker to a serving dish or platter. Rest for 10 minutes.
*ENJOY.*Slice the ribs into individual portions and serve with additional glaze, as desired.







How Long to Smoked Fireball Ribs​It takes approximately 4 1/2 to 6 hours to fully smoke fireball ribs. The total time will vary for each person and each rack of ribs. Use this time as a guide only and not a set goal. You’re looking for ribs that are an internal temperature of 195-200 degrees F as measured with an instant-read thermometer.
Begin by smoking the ribs for 3 hours unconvered, then smoke them wrapped in a braise for 1-2 hours. Lastly, glaze them and smoke for a final 30 minutes until the sauce sets.







Tips for Making Fireball Peach Ribs​Here are some tips for making these fireball peach ribs the best thing your mouth has ever tasted.


*Fresh or canned peaches work great.* If you don’t have fresh peaches or don’t want to deal with peeling and pitting, you can use jarred or canned peaches. I recommend peaches in juice or light syrup.
*Sweet Rub for the win!* Sweet rub is my go-to as a base for most smoked ribs. Try it from premade from the Hey Grill Hey Store or make your own using my recipe for Best Sweet Rub!
*Find the sweet spot for temp.* Taking accurate temperatures with ribs can be difficult. Try your best to shoot for the meaty spot between rib bones to take your temp readings. If it’s proving too difficult, look for other finish factors in your ribs. You want the ribs to pull back from the bones, so you’ve got the ends of the bones poking out around 1/2 inch.







More Smoked Ribs Recipes​Have a craving for unique and flavorful pork ribs? These other smoked ribs recipes from Hey Grill Hey are to die for and are a must-try!


Apple Jalapeno Smoked Ribs
Maple Bourbon Smoked Ribs
Dr. Pepper Smoked Ribs
Fireball Smoked Ribs Recipe​*Want to become the master of ribs?* Join my members-only group The Grill Squad to access my Pork Ribs Pitmaster Class (and so much more!) to increase your confidence in all things BBQ. Together we can help you make better BBQ, feed the people you love, and become a backyard BBQ hero!





​FIREBALL PEACH SMOKED RIBS​Brandon Cowa
For the most flavorful and amazing ribs you'll ever have, you must try these fireball smoked ribs. They're the perfect combo of sweet, spicy, and savory.
PREP TIME : 15 mins
COOK TIME : 5 hrs
RESTING TIME : 30 mins
TOTAL TIME : 5 hrs 45 mins
SERVINGS : 6 people
CALORIES : 1625kcal
Print RecipeSave to Pinterest

INGREDIENTS ​​​​
▢2 racks St. Louis spare ribs
▢¼ cup Hey Grill Hey Sweet Rub
FIREBALL PEACH BRAISE​
▢4 Tablespoons butter
▢½ cup brown sugar
▢1 large peach (pitted, peeled, and cut into small pieces)
▢2 teaspoons cinnamon
▢¼ cup Fireball Cinnamon Whiskey
FIREBALL PEACH GLAZE​
▢1 peach (peeled, pitted, and sliced into ¼ inch slices)
▢¾ cup Fireball Cinnamon Whiskey
▢½ cup peach preserves
▢¼ cup brown sugar
▢¼ cup ketchup
▢4 teaspoons Sweet Rub
▢4 teaspoons apple cider vinegar
▢1 teaspoon vinegar
INSTRUCTIONS​​​​
*Preheat. *Preheat the smoker to 225 degrees F. Fruit woods like apple or cherry work great with these pork ribs.
*Trim.* Remove membrane from ribs and trim off any excess pockets of fat or thin edges. Season on all sides with Sweet Rub.
Smoke. Place ribs on the smoker, close the lid, and smoke for 3 hours.
*Prep the braise.* Prepare for the braising step by laying out two large sheets of heavy-duty foil. On the center of each piece of foil, set down a tablespoon of butter, 2 Tablespoons of brown sugar, a few pieces of chopped peach, and a sprinkle of cinnamon. Remove the ribs from the smoker and set them, meat side down, onto the peach and butter topped foil. Fold up the edges of the foil to create a barrier. Top the bone side of your ribs with remaining braise ingredients and carefully pour 2 Tablespoons of Fireball over each rack of ribs. Tightly crimp up the foil to create an airtight pouch and return it to the smoker.
*Braise.* Set your wrapped ribs on the grates, close the lid, and smoke for an additional 1-2 hours. Start checking your ribs for doneness at the 1-hour mark. You want your ribs to start to pull back from the bone about ½ inch and your thermometer probe to read about 195 when the temperature is taken in the meat between the bones.
*Make the glaze.* While the ribs braise, prepare your glaze. Combine all glaze ingredients in a medium saucepan and bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer and cook for 20 minutes. Transfer the glaze to a container and set the peaches aside for topping the ribs.
*Glaze and finish smoking.* Once the ribs are finished braising, carefully remove them from the foil and return to the smoker grates, meat side up. Discard the foil and remaining braising liquid. Glaze the tops of the ribs with the homemade Fireball peach glaze and arrange the peach slices on top of the rack of ribs. Close the lid and continue smoking the ribs for at least 30 minutes to set the sauce until it is shiny and tacky.
*Enjoy. *


----------

